# Trivia 4/6



## luckytrim (Apr 6, 2018)

trivia 4/6
DID YOU KNOW...
Surfing, or heenalu, was invented thousands of years ago by  the Polynesians who first settled Hawaii. Their boards weighed more than 150  pounds and measured up to twenty feet. 

1. A torcedor makes what product for a living?
  a. - Cigars
  b. - Hats
  c. - Capes
  d. - Glass
2. The "Ice bucket challenge' intend to raise the funds for  what disease ?
3. Do you recall the surname of Tarzan's love interest  ?
  a.- Parker
  b. - Porter
  c. - Peters
  d. - Greystoke
4. What links the cassowary, kiwi and penguin?
5. What is the job of the phlebotomist on a Hospital Staff  ?
6. In 2016 two famous athletes died within a week of each  other, one in 
boxing and one in hockey. Who were they?
7. What does it mean when a music artist releases an  'eponymous' album?
8. Pennsylvania does not border on the ocean, but one county  does have a 
"Seashore" of sorts...
Name it.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Rudolf Nureyev holds the record for the world's highest-paid  dancer.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. ALS (Amytrophic Lateral Sclerosis)
3. - b
4. They are flightless birds
5. Draws Blood
6. Muhammad Ali and Gordie Howe
7. The artist's name is the album's name
8. Erie County

CRAP !!
Michael Flatley of Riverdance holds the record for the world's  highest-paid
dancer, earning $1.8 million a week at his prime. His legs  were insured for
$44.7 million.
So far in his career, Michael has earned over $288 million.   Compare that to
the number two, Mikhail Baryshnikov, whose dancing earned him  $45 million.
Rudolf Nureyev earned $7.9 million for his dancing, notching  him at number
three.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 12, 2018)

Did you know no one is playing this game?  I saw one response in several days since this has been posted.
I'm surprised the moderators have not canned this.  It clutters the forum.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> Did you know no one is playing this game?  I saw one response in several days since this has been posted.
> I'm surprised the moderators have not canned this.  It clutters the forum.



Actually, I like it and play it every day.  I just don't bother to post my results.  Feel free to ignore these threads.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 12, 2018)

To say a game isn't relevant when it gets many hits a day...... well........

What Andy Said !!


----------

